# Silver Gray M3 pics!



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Lookin Good!


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

#2


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

#3


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

#4


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

#5


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

# 6 Last One


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

It's nice enough, but a bit dull!


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

I like this color, and with OEM 19's... ::drool:: :thumbup:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

I like it. And don't forget, lighting is everything. In the case of these photos, the lighting sucks. BTW, what is that stupid crest on the back near the license plate?! Friggin' dealers... :tsk: :thumbdwn:


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

Chris330Ci said:


> *I like it. And don't forget, lighting is everything. In the case of these photos, the lighting sucks. BTW, what is that stupid crest on the back near the license plate?! Friggin' dealers... :tsk: :thumbdwn: *


More than likely has something to do with Poland! I think it looks rather classy myself


----------



## SGSMGM3 (Jun 18, 2002)

I saw it yestrday at the dealer and I still like the darker shade mine has. it's too light for me, but I still like it.


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

Chris330Ci said:


> *I like it. And don't forget, lighting is everything. : *


mm..
if it looks dull in SUNLIGHT... which is what you and other people will see the car in... what lighting's going to make a difference?
:dunno:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

pcmike said:


> *More than likely has something to do with Poland! I think it looks rather classy myself  *


Funny you mentioned that. The dealership owner actually changed their last name. What nationality do you think it was?


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

XKxRome0ox said:


> *mm..
> if it looks dull in SUNLIGHT... which is what you and other people will see the car in... what lighting's going to make a difference?
> :dunno: *


The way the car is situated under the shadow of the building yields a poor overall view of the car's color. Half shaded, half sunlit.


----------



## Divexxtreme (Apr 27, 2003)

For those that haven't seen what Silver-Gray *actually* looks like in the sunlight, here's some pics of my car (the pics above don't do the color justice):


----------



## Divexxtreme (Apr 27, 2003)

Another...


----------

